

For the last year I've been working on an iOS game. Here’s a preview - jousta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdCmeDSh7O4

======
YogeeKnows
That video ended before I could figure out anything. You should add few more
seconds to it.

~~~
jousta
thanks - it links to the full video throughout

you can also get more information (early access) at
[http://www.gameofnodes.com](http://www.gameofnodes.com)

------
jousta
would love feedback

~~~
kelukelugames
You want feedback on the trailer?

~~~
jousta
on the game

